# Has anybody ever had a Upper Gastrointestinal Endoscopy?



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Can anybody tell me, about how it feels to have it done? I been thinking of getting that done pretty soon! I dont want to have the UGI Esophagram, they give you that Barium drink. I think there's something wrong with the muscles of my esophagus, Yuck!It makes my throat feel Like I can swallow that good. This morning My throat feel like is tight. And is giving me a bad Anxiety Is been over two months, since this problem started, I was feeling great before that.Thank You for being here.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, I've had 2 gastroscopies. Basically you fast for 12 hours beforehand, get to the hospital, get a drip put in your arm and go in. They give you these drugs that relax you and stick the tube down your throat then at the end they give you a memory blocker so you don't remember anything. Try not to worry about it. It really was nothing and if I had to have another 6 I'd just think "alright then". When you wake up you get given sandwhiches and someone drives you home. You can feel a little groggy for the rest of the day but I felt fine. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Poser, I have had a total of 3 just had one last Wednesday, its a breeze. easiest procedure I have ever had done. Took all of 10 minutes, getting changed and vitals taken took longer. I left and went on with my day as if never had it done. You are not allowed to drive after the procedure and must have someone there to drive you home. There was no side affects for the twilight they gave me, I wasnt even woosie. As for your throat as I have posted on here I have had a lump sensation in my throat for 2 months, the scope showed I had gastritis and alot of bile. For me the prevacid and galviscon didnt help, so far carafate is working, I am not back to perfect but the good days are out numbering the bad.. good luck to you.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree with the above. I've had 4 and there's nothing to it. ONe time I did wake up sooner than I was supposed to but I remember they put me right back out


----------



## 16485 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, yep it's fine. In the UK you get offered either sedation or throat spray. Then a mouth guard is inserted to stop you chomping on the camera!! It takes about 10 minutes. I had throat spray both times, I would suggest that if you don't want to remember it take the sedation. I only had the throat spray because I used to run an endoscopy unit and wanted to be sure of the result. I even managed to write down, "go back and look at the D1 level again" !! he did! Nothing wrong except a weight related HH. Biopsies negative. Hope all goes well. Just relax and it will be over before you know it.


----------

